# Ford Focus RS



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I have a terrible dark secret... i love all things ford! 

The new Focus RS previewed today looks to be a bit of a beast!!!  :twisted:

It has a trick AWD system which appears to be similar to the Haldex system found on our cars. It differs as it has permanent AWD to some degree and up to 70% of the power can be transferred to the rears with up to 100% transferable either side!

Watch your backs people, i'd kill for one of them in 2016! :lol:

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/n...d-engine-details-video-and-exclusive-pictures


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

I've already ask the wife if I can partx my ST for one next year


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I could ask the boss if i can part ex my Diesel focus but i think i already know the answer! :lol:


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

Still think the mk2 looks more aggressive


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice but give me an RS 200 any day


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

It's gonna be a beast...


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

In case you needed more reason to like this car! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

NickG said:


> In case you needed more reason to like this car! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Mmm, seems like it can do what scoobys and evos have been doing for years....


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

Danny1 said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > In case you needed more reason to like this car! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> ...


But the RS does it better


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

My other half is seriously considering changing his E46 M3 for one, and is already in talks with our old regular Ford dealership about it. As much as I adore the M3, and would be gutted to see it go, the lure of a brand new RS (especially when neither of us have ever been in position to buy a brand new car before) is hard to resist.


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

Got this email today this is part of it so if your into your fords
The new car will be powered by a slightly modified Mustang Ecoboost engine, will feature both an updated interior, complete with Recaro buckets, and an updated exterior, and all four of the wheels will provide propulsion. This little rocket is going to get a twin-scroll turbo and will hopefully crank out north of 350 horse powers from the 2.3 liter power plant. The power will be routed to all four wheels by a proper 6-speed hand shaker, and all of those torques will be vectored so that you can bias the drive to fit your driving style. Some are saying that you can get as much as 70% of the power to the rear wheels if you so desire to kick that rear end out for some "controlled drifts." Ford mentions those things pretty heavily in their releases, so we are expecting a "lively" feel in the steering wheel.

Now for the purpose of this email: Not only did Ford announce the new car, but we decided that, in celebration that the RS is coming Stateside, we needed to launch a little site specifically for the all new Focus RS. FocusRS.org is your one-stop-shop for all things having to do with the RS. We are in the construction phase and getting in on the ground floor will allow you to get those low, low, Founding Member numbers! We are sub-100 right now, so if you think that you might like to be driving an RS next year, get in while the getting in is good! Registration is a snap. Follow this link and get your name added to our exclusive member list:
http://www.focusrs.org/forum/register.php

We are covering all of the latest news on the front page as it comes available, and believe you me, there is a lot of reading to be done right now! The RS is going to be a big hit, we think:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Always like the RS and early indications are that this one will be even more special. I like the idea of the new 4 wheel drive setup. Would love to own one but sadly it's out of my reach at the moment


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

I always like the RS and I want one. Cant afford one as it is but will have to get one somehow.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Needs to be in a bright colour tho!


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

spike said:


> Needs to be in a bright colour tho!


Make you right on that


----------

